

Digital Wildfires in a Hyperconnected World (WEF) - noiv
http://reports.weforum.org/global-risks-2013/

======
noiv
> In 1938, thousands of Americans confused a radio adaptation of the H.G.
> Wells novel The War of the Worlds with an official news broadcast and
> panicked, in the belief that the United States had been invaded by Martians.
> Is it possible that the Internet could be the source of a comparable wave of
> panic, but with severe geopolitical consequences? Social media allows
> information to spread around the world at breakneck speed in an open system
> where norms and rules are starting to emerge but have not yet been defined.
> While the benefits of our hyperconnected communication systems are
> undisputed, they could potentially enable the viral spread of information
> that is either intentionally or unintentionally misleading or provocative.
> Imagine a real-world example of shouting “fire!” in a crowded theatre. In a
> virtual equivalent, damage can be done by rapid spread of misinformation
> even when correct information follows quickly. Are there ways for generators
> and consumers of social media to develop an ethos of responsibility and
> healthy scepticism to mitigate the risk of digital wildfires?

Above is taken from the 2013 report. 'Digital wildfires' are mentioned among
the top risks. Not sure which past event(s) it refers to. Or is it just a more
general fear of shit-storms?

PDF: <http://www3.weforum.org/docs/WEF_GlobalRisks_Report_2013.pdf>

